# Civil Service question



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I have a quesion... after I take the CS exam in April, am I eligiable immediatly from that list of is it not official until I receive my score? Has anyone ever got a call or interview in May or June following the test?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

The list usually becomes active in November.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Ok, thanks


----------

